# My first SBR build



## CAL (Mar 24, 2009)

Awhile back I bought a couple lower receivers as a sympathy gift to myself that Obama was elected President, before the prices got silly.  I didn't really have a purpose at the time for the lowers, but I eventually decided to build a suppressed .22 SBR on the AR platform with one of them (the other is still just hanging around for now).  It was a long time to wait on the BATFE, but it was well worth it.  A few weeks ago I got my first tax stamp from the BATFE (for the SBR) after about a 3 month wait, and as such I ordered my 5.5" Spike's Tactical .22LR upper receiver that arrived in the mail today.  I also bought an SWR Spectre suppressor, but my form is still hanging out with the ATF so I can only visit it at my FFL dealer for now.  Attached are pics of phase I of my SBR build (phase II being the suppressor).  I got a fake suppressor for the barrel as a placeholder until my can gets to come home.  The real suppressor will be skinnier and a bit longer so it will stick out a bit from the FF rails.  I went with the 5.5" bbl because I wanted to stay as close to Hollywood quiet as I can.

Specs:

Stag lower reciever
Spike's Tactical upper receiver (5.5" bbl)
YHM mini FF rails
Hogue pistol grip
Magpul CTR stock
ARMS mount w/ cantilever extension
Aimpoint Comp ML2


----------



## FireWatch (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice setup looks kind of different with no barrel sticking out the end.


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 24, 2009)

Very Cool! :)  Looks like fun!


----------



## CAL (Mar 24, 2009)

FireWatch said:


> Nice setup looks kind of different with no barrel sticking out the end.


yeah, it will look better once the suppressor gets put on.


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 24, 2009)

I think it looks cool now...
what kind of mag does that .22 upper take...and it just goes in the standard magwell?
I've never played with a .22 AR upper.

I sure wish I coulda got a stag lower when I shoulda!


----------



## CAL (Mar 24, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> I think it looks cool now...
> what kind of mag does that .22 upper take...and it just goes in the standard magwell?
> I've never played with a .22 AR upper.
> 
> I sure wish I coulda got a stag lower when I shoulda!


I've got a BlackDog magazine.  It is shaped and functions like a standard magazine but takes .22LR cartridges.


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 24, 2009)

Same outside size/looks same from outside as standard 5.56?  Cool.


----------



## parallel (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice! I have yet to be able to talk myself into pulling the trigger on an SBR and/or a suppressor. I just keep buying ammo, reloading supplies and magazines.


----------



## JBS (Mar 25, 2009)

Sweet, CAL.


----------

